# Mihawk vs Doflamingo + Jozu



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2015)

Location: somewhere in NW

Distance : 50 m


----------



## Green Monkey (May 5, 2015)

This is really really tough to call without knowing Mihawk's exact strength. I personally think he is probably around pre-skip Ao-Kiji level, which just means that he's admiral level but weaker than Akainu.

I give it to Mihawk Extreme difficulty. DD is a low top tier while Jozu is as well. Jozu lacks in offensive feats, but DD can makeup for that and MIhawk doesn't have any durability feats. Despite this, I think Mihawk will be able to dispatch with DD eventually even if Jozu is defending him. DD taking so much damage from G4 Luffy probably means a serious Mihawk one shots him, but with Jozu there it might be hard with his cutting resistence. Definitely an interesting fight since IMO Jozu + DD are a great combo in that they cover up each others weaknesses pretty well.


----------



## Luke (May 5, 2015)

Mihawk wins with high difficulty. Having to use a lot of force just to cut through Jozu while being assaulted by Doflamingo at the same time is gonna be a bitch, but these two aren't quite strong enough to bring him down.


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2015)

I think Jozu + DD might eek this one out. Parasite could take Mihawk's sword away from him.


----------



## Luke (May 5, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Parasite could take Mihawk's sword away from him.



No way in fuck would that happen


----------



## Ghost (May 5, 2015)

Mihawk extreme diff. Maybe high.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 5, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Parasite could take Mihawk's sword away from him.


----------



## Amol (May 5, 2015)

Hard to tell.
You don't judge 2 vs 1 fight on their individual strength. 
With good teamwork it is possible to defeat opponent stronger than you.
DD and Jozu are quite strong on their own right. Individually they can give an Admiral a mid diff fight.
Taking them down together is hard task.
Jozu also holds a DF advantage here.
Theoretically Mihawk should be able to cut DD's strings (though I won't be surprised if he couldn't do that).
So taking all things in consideration Mihawk wins with extreme diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 5, 2015)

Mihawk very-high to extreme diff.
Jozus with his DF should be pretty hard to put down due to his DF and DD should be able to compete pretty well but they're not bringing him down.


----------



## PinkDarkBoy (May 5, 2015)

After Doflamingo's recent showings, I'm 90% sure Mihawk could one hit him. Mihawk takes this mid diff since Doffy is a none factor.


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2015)

Luke said:


> No way in fuck would that happen



Just the same response I got when I said that if a team with Kidd in it faced Mihawk, Kidd could take Mihawk's sword away.


----------



## Captain Altintop (May 5, 2015)

Jozu and DD are both on same level, but they would fare in different ways against Mihawk individually.

Jozu is the better choice against swordsmen although DD is a better long range fighter with agility and speed. 

However, individually they won't be a huge treat to Mihawk. 

In 1vs1, Mihawk mid ( high ) diffs Jozu and mid ( mid ) diffs DD.

= > Mihawk could beat 2 DDs with high ( mid ) diff.  ( Same principle with G4 Luffy beating 2 Sanji's with high ( mid ) diff. )

= > By replacing one DD with Jozu, the difficulty rises up to high ( very high ) diff.
because they can combine their abilities. 

I agree with Amol that the mix of two specifical abilities can enhance the chance of winning. 
In this case it's not enough to put down Mihawk although it would be a hell of fight.

Mihawk can beat both more times than not, with high ( very high ) diff.
________

You're able to beat two fighters at once if you handle them individually with each mid ( mid ) diff. 
or mid ( mid ) and mid ( high ) diff. which is the case here. 
You are roughly equal to two fighters at once if you handle them individually with each mid ( high ) diff.


----------



## Gohara (May 5, 2015)

Doflamingo and Jozu win with high to extremely high difficulty.  Jozu can focus on close range fighting and defense, while Doflamingo can focus on long range fighting.  Doflamingo and Jozu have great firepower, so they can likely land good blows on Mihawk.  Defensively Mihawk will take a while to defeat Jozu, and once he does he'll still have to defeat a mostly fresh Doflamingo.  By that point Mihawk will be significantly battle worn.  Doflamingo should be able to defeat Mihawk by that point.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 5, 2015)

Mihawk 1shots Doflamingo and 2 shots Jozu

low diff overall, maybe mid if the duo have good teamplay


----------



## Yuki (May 5, 2015)

This is why neither Jozu or DD are top tiers.

No one can beat two top tiers at once. 

Yet people think Mihawk could beat both these guys despite one having the advantage vs him and the other being able to stitch cuts together for small blood loss and less damage.

Jozu and DD extreme diff Imo.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 6, 2015)

Jozu and DD win mid diff.


----------



## ShadoLord (May 6, 2015)

Mihawk mid/high-diff


----------



## mr sean66 (May 6, 2015)

Doflamingo gives mihawk a mid diff fight and jozu gives mihawk higher end of mid diff or lower end of high diff

Together I think they can have good teamwork dofla can slash recklessly since it won't effect jozu.

Dofla will be in the air providing support while jozu goes head to head. They win high diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (May 6, 2015)

Mihawk high (high) diff.


----------



## Captain Altintop (May 6, 2015)

Wow, the votings here are quite different and well mixed up. 

Possibly one of  the toughest threads.


----------



## Lawliet (May 6, 2015)

Mihawk wins this without a doubt.


----------



## Dunno (May 6, 2015)

Mihawk wins mid to high diff.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 7, 2015)

Vista was already able to fight Mihawk on equal ground, Jozu>Vista=Mihawk


----------



## DoctorLaw (May 7, 2015)

I think Jozu and Doflamingo are the highest high tiers. Imo, people on the same tier fan possibly beat each other x amount of times out of 10, and I don't think Jozu or Doflamingo can beat an admiral alone. With that said, they push difficult out of an admiral everytime, and with 2 on 1, I can see Jozu and Doflamingo winning or losing extreme. Jozu obviously exists for Zoro or Mihawk to cut through him, so the fight depends entirely on how much effort he has to put into cutting diamond. Pre TS Luffy managed to dodge a mildly serious Mihawk attack, so I don't think his attack speed is going to be exactly insane. Doflamingo should be able to dodge around and spam parasite and string attacks while Jozu keeps it close quarters. If Mihawk tries to create distance for a swing Doflamingo tries to mince him and forces Mihawk to defend, which gives Jozu time to close the distance.

As strong as Mihawk is, he has to at least actively defend against their attacks, and while one is distracting the other can attack. Plus they have the long and short range attacks to do it. Jozu and Doflamingi have a legitimate chance depending on their teamwork.

If Mihawk gets the opening, he's going to win.


----------



## Kaiser (May 7, 2015)

Mihawk high difficulty


----------



## Lord Stark (May 7, 2015)

Mihawk high difficulty.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 8, 2015)

Get real the Mihawk has no chance of running away from this.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Vista was already able to fight Mihawk on equal ground, Jozu>Vista=Mihawk



At the risk of taking bait ()

No. They had a brief bout. Vista is a competent enough fighter to not get steamrolled by Mihawk, but he's not on Mihawk's level. The WSS is not equal to the WB pirate's swordsman.


----------



## RF (May 8, 2015)

Mihawk barely.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 8, 2015)

Imagine said:


> At the risk of taking bait ()
> 
> No. They had a brief bout.* Vista is a competent enough fighter to not get steamrolled by Mihawk*, but he's not on Mihawk's level. The WSS is not equal to the WB pirate's swordsman.



And he is way weaker than Jozu.

Mihawk had troubles with Vista, Jozu by himself is already way above Vista, and so is DD.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2015)

*Sigh* 

Vista is not way weaker than Jozu. The general consensus is Jozu > Vista (for whatever reason), but not Jozu >>> Vista.  

Mihawk didn't have trouble with Vista. There was nothing that suggested Mihawk was struggling against Vista. Mihawk did want to test Vista's swordsmanship and remarked that Vista is a fine swordsman as he doesn't use anything other than pure skill, iirc. 

Mihawk > Jozu and Vista.

He is the WSS and Shanks' rival.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Vista is not way weaker than Jozu. The general consensus is Jozu > Vista (for whatever reason), but not Jozu >>> Vista.
> 
> ...



Let's begin with your last points:

He is the WSS, but there are a many swordsmen that are more powerful than him, such as Rayleigh, Shanks, etc.

He is Shank's rival. False, he was his rival 12 years ago, when Shanks wasn't a Yonko and probably not even admiral level.

Then about Vista being anywhere near Jozu's level... What proofs do you have?

Jozu could fight Aokiji, someone more powerful than Mihawk.

Vista, just like Mihawk, isn't admiral level.

Mihawk was unable to injure Vista, Jozu is more powerful than both of them.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> He is the WSS, but there are a many swordsmen that are more powerful than him, such as Rayleigh, Shanks, etc.


Rayleigh is not stronger than Mihawk, though. Shanks is debatable and there's nothing wrong with being weaker than a yonkou.

>Says there are many swordsmen stronger than the world's strongest swordsman
>Only names Ray and Shanks

Okay 



> He is Shank's rival. False, he was his rival 12 years ago, when Shanks wasn't a Yonko and probably not even admiral level.


Assumptions, assumptions. He is Shanks' rival. Fact.



> Then about Vista being anywhere near Jozu's level... What proofs do you have?


He dueled Mihawk for an extended period of time.



> Jozu could fight *Aokiji, someone more powerful than Mihawk.*


The bolded is debatable. Vista did better than Jozu did. 



> Vista, just like Mihawk, isn't admiral level.


Vista probably isn't, Mihawk definitely is. 



> Mihawk was unable to injure Vista, Jozu is more powerful than both of them.


Mihawk wasn't trying to severely injure Vista. They had a brief duel. Mihawk wanted to see Vista's swordsmanship. It's kind of similar to how Mihawk was testing Luffy. Mihawk could have killed Luffy if he wanted to. He tagged him numerous times with his eyes closed. The difference here is Vista is a much more competent fighter than preskip Luffy. Vista isn't the strongest but he's competent enough.

You need to learn the difference between a skirmish and a fight to the death.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Rayleigh is not stronger than Mihawk, though. Shanks is debatable and there's nothing wrong with being weaker than a yonkou.
> 
> >Says there are many swordsmen stronger than the world's strongest swordsman
> >Only names Ray and Shanks
> ...



There are more, aside from Rayliegh, who is stronger than Mihawk, Shiliew, Shanks, probably the most powerful character in Wano, etc.




Imagine said:


> Assumptions, assumptions. He is Shanks' rival. Fact.



Mihawk considers Shanks a rival, but not the other way around.




Imagine said:


> He dueled Mihawk for an extended period of time.



Till Shanks became way more powerful for Mihawk.




Imagine said:


> The bolded is debatable. Vista did better than Jozu did.



Jozu fought an admiral, Vista fought someone on Yonko's FM level.




Imagine said:


> Vista probably isn't, Mihawk definitely is.



No proofs of that.




Imagine said:


> Mihawk wasn't trying to severely injure Vista. They had a brief duel. Mihawk wanted to see Vista's swordsmanship. It's kind of similar to how Mihawk was testing Luffy. Mihawk could have killed Luffy if he wanted to. He tagged him numerous times with his eyes closed. The difference here is Vista is a much more competent fighter than preskip Luffy. Vista isn't the strongest but he's competent enough.
> 
> You need to learn the difference between a skirmish and a fight to the death.



Facts:
-Mihawk was unable to injure Vista, Croc, or Luffy.

Also Vista wasn't trying to injure Mihawk neither.

By feats Mihawk isn't above Jozu's level.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2015)

Shinryu stronger than Mihawk? 

Okay I'm done.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2015)

Mihawk wasn't even trying against Vista and WB, this guy was trolling everyone at MF worst than Kizaru did

Give him a fight for his life and he will take care of his problems in a god tier stylish fight


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Shinryu stronger than Mihawk?
> 
> Okay I'm done.



Mark my words, Shiliew will be the one to kill both Jozu and Mihawk.

And that way he'll become a proper final enemy for Zoro, as he will be the first swordsman to cut diamond, and also the one with the title of WSM and someone Oda can make Zoro kill without making Zoro look like a jerk.



Finalbeta said:


> Mihawk wasn't even trying against Vista and WB, this guy was trolling everyone at MF worst than Kizaru did
> 
> Give him a fight for his life and he will take care of his problems in a god tier stylish fight



Vista wasn't trying as well.

And we all know that Mihawk will run away before a decent opponent faces him.


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mark my words, Shiliew will be the one to kill both Jozu and Mihawk.
> 
> And that way he'll become a proper final enemy for Zoro, as he will be the first swordsman to cut diamond, and also the one with the title of WSM and someone Oda can make Zoro kill without making Zoro look like a jerk.
> 
> ...



If the BB Pirates kill the Red-Haired Pirates+ Mihawk it won't be legitimately. There will be lots of cheating involved.

Also, if the BB Pirates do take down the reminder of the WB Pirates Shiliew won't be killing Jozu, although he may get his fruit.


----------



## Ruse (May 9, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> *Mihawk wasn't even trying against Vista and WB*, this guy was trolling everyone at MF worst than Kizaru did
> 
> Give him a fight for his life and he will take care of his problems in a god tier stylish fight



That fanfic


----------



## Kai (May 9, 2015)

There's no way Mihawk wins based on top tier > two high tiers logic if Jozu is one of the, if not the worst match up for Mihawk in the manga.

Jozu and DD win, high difficulty. Mihawk will have his hands completely full dealing with Jozu's steep advantage.


----------



## Lawliet (May 9, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Get real the Mihawk has no chance of running away from this.



He doesn't need to run. All he needs to do is swing his sword left and right and both clowns die.


----------



## Lawliet (May 9, 2015)

Do people really think Gear 4 Luffy would have the same performance against Mihawk as he did with Doffy? No fucking way. Dressrosa just confirmed that top tiers are on a whole new level from those who are weaker than them. Gear 4 can dominate the likes of Doffy, but won't have the same results against the likes of the admirals/yonkou/Mihaw/Rayleigh...etc


Luffy vs Doffy just confirmed that the top tiers of the series are chilling on a whole new level.

so back to topic. mihawk slices these clowns high difficulty.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 10, 2015)

Luffy was already dodging Mihawk's attacks pre time skip...


----------



## Finalbeta (May 10, 2015)

Mihawk considered Shanks a shit when he met him for Luffy's Bounty announce
He is also the WSS and never got an injure from the beginning of the fuckin' manga

Heck, Mihawk could really be yonko level, someone stronger than admirals.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 10, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Mihawk considered Shanks a shit when he met him for Luffy's Bounty announce
> He is also the WSS and *never got an injure from the beginning of the fuckin' manga*
> 
> Heck, Mihawk could really be yonko level, someone stronger than admirals.



Mihawk had 0 fights in the manga other than a skirmish with Vista.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 10, 2015)

Mihawk has never fought a top tier, that's why he has never injured.


----------



## kidgogeta (May 10, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> This is why neither Jozu or DD are top tiers.
> 
> No one can beat two top tiers at once.
> 
> ...



Uhh pretty sure Prime Whitebeard / Rayleigh /Roger would be able to at least stalemate two admirals, if someone like Shiki can put up a good fight against 2 for a while. You severely underestimate shonen manga power creep.


----------



## SpiRo (May 10, 2015)

I knew battledome is nest of brain dead fanboys, but this, this even i did not expect..

Mihawk vs Doflamingo + Joz ? 

Joz would solo Mihawk..


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 10, 2015)

Mihawk mid diff


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 11, 2015)

The people that think that Mihawk mid diffs, do you believe that Mihawk would defeat Kuzan? And how easily?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 11, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> The people that think that Mihawk mid diffs, do you believe that Mihawk would defeat Kuzan? And how easily?



Mihawk mid-high diff's Kuzan


----------



## Kai (May 11, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Luffy vs Doffy just confirmed that the top tiers of the series are chilling on a whole new level.
> 
> so back to topic. mihawk slices these clowns high difficulty.


Yeah, and Enel completely destroyed Luffy because Enel possessed Haki and a Logia fruit, top tier powers compared to amateur Luffy. Wait....

Jozu is the worst match up for Mihawk we've seen in the entire manga thus far. So no, Mihawk isn't winning against two high tiers, one of whom is his worst nightmare.

He gets owned. Jozu has a tremendous advantage over Mihawk despite being on a lower level.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 11, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Mihawk mid-high diff's Kuzan



Thanks, I don't agree, but now I understand why you guys think what you think. 

Imo Mihawk is borderline admiral level, but not on the same tier as C3, from your point of view I guess he may win.


----------



## Biased as Fuck (May 11, 2015)

PinkDarkBoy said:


> After Doflamingo's recent showings, I'm 90% sure Mihawk could one hit him. Mihawk takes this mid diff since Doffy is a none factor.



 DD is not even defeated and he's took tons of damage...DD slightly stronger than Jozu IMO.

DD + Jozu win


----------

